# how to calculate work experience



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi i am john I have work experience of 2.5 years


I have 
bachelor degree in: Computer science 
my occupation : Software Engineer
Experience :2.5 (1.5 in Australia 1 In India)
age: 27

My Q is am i eligible to apply for EOI 
I know i need to get 100 points to be eligible

I don't know how bonus points work and am i eligible to take them.

Thanks 
John


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

john123456 said:


> Hi i am john I have work experience of 2.5 years
> 
> I have
> bachelor degree in: Computer science
> ...


Hi,
You only become eligible to apply by filling out the EOI.
Why not give the Points Indicator a go.
All the information you need is contained within the Immigration website, including when a person can claim bonus points for having experience in areas of absolute skills shortage and future growth.

Answer the questions truthfully.
What do you score ?

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> You only become eligible to apply by filling out the EOI.
> Why not give the Points Indicator a go.
> All the information you need is contained within the Immigration website, including when a person can claim bonus points for having experience in areas of absolute skills shortage and future growth.
> ...


yes i know but i have only 1.5 years in comparable labor market 

can i tick yes or no for below Q

Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage? 

any way thanks for your reply 
john


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

john123456 said:


> yes i know but i have only 1.5 years in comparable labor market
> 
> can i tick yes or no for below Q
> 
> ...


Hi John
You can answer 'yes' to both 'future growth area and 'absolute skills shortage', as these don't mention anything about length of time worked. 
But you'll have to answer 'None' to relevant work experience, as the first selection is 2 years. 

Also - be aware that although you can submit an EOI with 100 points, you will need 140+ points, or a job offer, in order for your EOI to stand any chance of being selected from the pool. 

See EOI 26 June 2013

I'd wait until you can answer '2 years' to the work experience and see if this makes a difference to the number of points you can claim.


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Hi John
> You can answer 'yes' to both 'future growth area and 'absolute skills shortage', as these don't mention anything about length of time worked.
> But you'll have to answer 'None' to relevant work experience, as the first selection is 2 years.
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for the reply

I have 2.5 Years of Experience but 1.5 in Australia and 1 year in India.
i think I can answer 2 years for below Q


Number of years of relevant work experience (anywhere)


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

john123456 said:


> yes i know but i have only 1.5 years in comparable labor market
> 
> can i tick yes or no for below Q
> 
> ...


Hi

You can answer positively for this question, as whether your experience is in comparable job market or not, but your experience is in absolute skills shortage, coz they have listed ICT jobs as skills shortage.
So you can claim bonus points as well for your exp.

~Cheema


----------

